# Painting Glass



## Rathac (Sep 25, 2015)

Do any of you have any tips or resources for painting glass, such as in painting a still life of glass bottles? Glass appears to have such ephemeral qualities, particularly clear glass, I'm not sure where to begin.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rathac (Sep 25, 2015)

bump

To clarify, I'm looking for advise on how to make glass look realistic in paintings.

Thanks.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Glass is transparent so you want to paint what ever is behind the glass keeping in mind it might be distorted. It is also reflective so you want to paint what would be the reflection -- like a light -- or even an object. What you need to paint is the light on the glass. The thicker part like bottom of a bottle would be darker showing less light getting through. I did a glass vase ...this is what I came up with. I just kind of winged it myself. I think someone more advance than I like maybe Sorin or WFMartin could help you more than I. (just FYI I fixed the color of the flowers in this but can't find the photo)


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

I would think acrylics would be better than oils for glass.


----------



## Jalapeno (Sep 27, 2015)

http://www.jerrysartarama.com/art-lessons/Medium/Oil-Colors/Oil-Colors-Painting-Glass-Part-1.html



http://emptyeasel.com/2013/10/21/how-to-paint-a-wine-glass-or-any-clear-glass-using-oil-paint/

http://www.artpapa.com/html/Free_Lessons_How_to_paint_a_glass.html


----------

